# 2 female german rams... one is agressive



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey there, I bought 2 german rams about two weeks ago and one is smaller than the other, According to the LFS employee, the smaller one is a male and the bigger one is a female. After two weeks, it turned out that the smaller one is also a female because recently, Her pelvic fins started having black stripes. I also noticed that she became a little aggressive because every time the big ram swims in her area, the little one chases after her. I don't want my bigger ram to be miserable and just die. What can I do to prevent this from happening? Will having a male ram in my fish tank calm her down? thanks.


----------



## 37tall (Jun 22, 2011)

lfs employees dont really know what they claim to know, i know at my lfs they say this and that i just say yeah, yeah, thanks. and discard what they say. but thats not true for all pet stores! just mine... anyways, what size tank? i think they might be fine, if theres a lot of natural barriers and hiding places for them both. its possible that the smaller ones pregnant maybe?? maybe not, you might want to look into that if it was just sudden and random aggresion.


----------

